# speaker brand slipped my mind



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

i was looking at some floor speakers they where ribbons and had probably a 8 or 10in sub on the bottom thought the co. started with a C could be way off but looked kinda like this. and kinda like this it had blond wood on the sides and you could bi amp them. CO. name or make.. thanks 
http://www.sonicflare.com/IMG_0654.jpg
http://www.ambiencespeakers.com.au/Images/products/u1400sm.jpg


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Are these them?
http://www.eminent-tech.com/lft8prod.html


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

If it is the Eminent Tech thats a awesome speaker and a great value, plus Bruce Thigpen is one of the nicest guys you will ever meet!


----------



## vickers427 (Mar 24, 2010)

nope thos are not it they look just like the ones i have pic of


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Apogee Centaurs?


----------

